# Gone Are the Days of the NSCE?



## Renegade8273 (17 Sep 2015)

So I'm not sure if this is true or not. I was discussing NSCE and asking a few questions about it yesterday, when a Captain from out West (BC?) said NSCE is no longer offered after the change in star levels and the curriculum. Does anyone have any more information about this? I can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Stonegeneral (18 Sep 2015)

The NSCE was phased out as a result of the Cadet Program Update which standardized the program offering across the 3 elemental programs. There is however a system in place called the National Star of Excellence (NSE) which seeks to recognize army cadets whose performance and participation reflect the highest standards of the program.


----------



## slayer/raptor (18 Sep 2015)

Wow army cadets get worse and worse every year.


----------



## catalyst (18 Sep 2015)

Because of no NSCE they get worse every year?


----------



## slayer/raptor (18 Sep 2015)

No they just seem to take more of the "army" out of army cadets every year, and move more towards a generic cadets after school program.


----------



## technophile (19 Sep 2015)

The "army" was taken out of cadets years ago.  Who is going to teach the cadets about the "army" ?  The CIC ?  That organization lost the "army" when the BMI of a large percentage of the CIC tipped into the 40s.


----------



## bLUE fOX (19 Sep 2015)

A quick jaunt around Det Dundurn turns up a few regular force members who are in that boat. How could they ever teach anyone about anything?


----------

